# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  javax.swing.GroupLayout n'existe pas

## sissi25

Bonjour  tous,

pour des problmes de compatibilit, je dois utiliser la version 1.5 du jdk. Mais j'ai dvelopp une grosse partie de mon application avec le jdk 1.6. J'ai donc utilis la librairie "javax.swing.GroupLayout" qui n'existe pas dans la version 1.5.

Par quoi pourrais je la remplacer ?

Merci

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Par *org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout*, que tu peux tlcharger ici : https://swing-layout.dev.java.net/

*NetBeans* peut utiliser l'un ou l'autre selon la configuration...

a++

----------


## sissi25

Merci beaucoup  ::P:  

Petite question supplmentaire.

J'avais : 


```

```

Je peux le remplacer par quoi ?

merci pour votre aide

----------


## adiGuba

Aucune ide : je ne connais pas le GroupLayout...

Mais tu devrais avoir la rponse en fouillant dans sa javadoc...

a++

----------


## sissi25

J'ai finalement trouv.
Il suffisait de mettre :



```

```

Par contre, il me reste une dernire ligne  modifier pour que cela fonctionne avec jdk 1.5 : 



```

```

Vous pouvez m'aider ?
Merci beaucoup

----------


## sissi25

Serait il possible de tlcharger la librairie : "javax.swing " qui est prsente dans la version 1.6 du jdk pour l'insrer dans mon projet qui utilise la version 1.5 ?


Cela simplifierait mon problme.

Merci

----------


## sinok

Ou pas, vu qu'une grosse partie de la JRE n'est pas crite en java, tu vas malheureusement te retrouver avec des gros soucis de compatibilit. De plus le ByteCOde lui mme n'est pas compatible entre deux versions diffrentes...

Donc tu peux tout de suite oublier

----------


## sissi25

merci beaucoup pour ta rponse.  ::cry::  

est ce que quelqu'un de trs bon en java (je dbute donc ce n'est pas mon cas) pourrait m'aider  transformer ce code pour qu'il devienne compatible avec le jdk 1.5




```

```

en faite j'ai une exception :


```

```

merci pour votre aide parce que je galre vraiment trop avec les diffrences de version

----------


## Gfx

Fais simplement


```

```

Et pour sinok :



> De plus le ByteCOde lui mme n'est pas compatible entre deux versions diffrentes...


Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai. Le bytecode compil avec Java SE 6 n'est pas excutable par les versions antrieures (du moins sans les flags -target et -source). Et ce n'est pas systmatique  chaque changement de version de J2SE/Java SE.

----------


## sissi25

Merci pour ton aide

Mais la mthode JPassworField(), je la trouve ou ?

Il faut importer quelle librairie ?

Merci

----------


## Gfx

T'abuses... j'ai fait une faute de frappe, c'est new JPasswordField(), du package javax.swing.

----------


## sissi25

Vraiment sorry  ::oops::  
J'avais pas fait attention

Au dpart, j'avais ca : 


```

```

Si je remplace ce que tu m'as dit : 


```

```

J'ai une erreur : 


```

```

Merci

----------


## Loc31

Salut,
Tu dois supprimer les try/cacth: tu essayes de capturer une exception qui ne peut pas tre gnre par ces 2 lignes:


```

```

----------


## sissi25

Gnial ca compile enfin !!!
Merci  ::D:  

Petit problme  l'excution : 


```

```

J'ai une exception : 


```

```

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## sissi25

Une ide ????

J'ai fais pas mal de recherche sur google mais je n'arrive pas  comprendre le problme.

Merci d'avance

----------


## sissi25

Personne ne sait d'o peut provenir cette erreur ?

Je suis bloque, je ne peux plus avanc et je ne comprend pas ...  ::cry::  

Merci  tous

----------


## Loc31

Salut, 

Et bien je ne sais pas trop comment marche les groups layout, et je n'ai pas java6, mais google si...

Voici la javadoc de GroupLayout:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/ap...ent, int, int)

L'erreur que tu as est :


```

```

ce qui sous -entends que tu as probleme sur la mthode addPreferredGap.

Dans la doc, il est dit que cette mthode attend 3 arguments: un LayoutStyle et 2 entiers.Or tu lui envoies trois entiers, donc il plante...

Il est galement prcis que le premier argument doit etre : 


> type - the type of gap; one of LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED or LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.UNRELATED


Pourquoi ne pas essayer de remplacer le premier argument par LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED comme te le suggeres le message d'erreur

----------


## sissi25

Merci beaucoup  ::D:

----------


## Loc31

Y a pas de quoi... ::lol::  

Mais tu sais tu devrais apprendre l'anglais, les messages d'erreur sont souvent suffisament explicite : il te donne le probleme (IllegalArgument), ce qui est attendu a la place (RELATED or UNRELATED) et a quel niveau (addPreferredGap)
Et aussi garder la javadoc sous le coude...

A+

----------

